# Best Cabin for my configuration



## anandharaja (Jan 20, 2013)

*Best Cabin / CPU Cooler for my configuration*

hi, 
i have cooler master elite 310 cabin but its not sufficient to give better cooling my GPU and CPU touches the 80*C easily when in load, if i open the door the temperature reduces to 50 to 60*C.
and my CPU Have Stock cooler.
i thinking of two choices
1. CPU Cooler
2. Cabin

i don't know which one i choose, my choice is CPU cooler then this cabin is ok?
or just i need to change the cabin or both cabin and cpu cooler.

*My System Configuration:*
M/B  : intel DH67BL
Processor: intel i5 2500
RAM : Corsair 4GB 1600MHZ  x 2
SMPS : Corsair GS 600
Cabin : Cooler Master Elite 310
GPU : Asus GTX 560ti
Cooling System: 120mm fan in FRONT, BACK, SIDE.

And Suggest the CPU Cooler for my configuration. and for cabin i prefer *Cooler Master Centurion 6* what you think about that cabin and price?

please anyone tell iam afraid of the temperature. first i need to buy CPU cooler or cabinet?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

What is your budget for Cabinet + CPU Cooler?


----------



## anandharaja (Jan 20, 2013)

^^
2000 to 2500 for CPU Cooler. for cabinet i prefer *Cooler Master Centurion 6* but i think its not available now.
if i purchase only CPU cooler this cabin is ok?


----------



## Myth (Jan 20, 2013)

How are the fans oriented ? 
front intake, side intake, rear exhaust ?

In any case, just cpu cooler will do. Your cabinet is ok.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

anandharaja said:


> ^^
> 2000 to 2500 for CPU Cooler. for cabinet i prefer *Cooler Master Centurion 6* but i think its not available now.
> if i purchase only CPU cooler this cabin is ok?



I don't understand. 
I think you are saying that your budget is 2.5K for cabinet + CPU cooler?
Ir it is 2.5K for each item?



anandharaja said:


> ^^
> for cabinet i prefer *Cooler Master Centurion 6* but i think its not available now.



Newly launched chassis, Will take some time before it is available in India.


----------



## anandharaja (Jan 20, 2013)

Myth said:


> How are the fans oriented ?
> front intake, side intake, rear exhaust ?
> 
> In any case, just cpu cooler will do. Your cabinet is ok.



front only intake rest of that are exhaust.



d6bmg said:


> I don't understand.
> I think you are saying that your budget is 2.5K for cabinet + CPU cooler?
> Ir it is 2.5K for each item?


for CPU cooler only 2.5k is high?

For cabinet i decided to buy later after checked with CPU Cooler.

hi Myth 
after changed side exhaust as intake now heat some what reduced, can i use fan in CPU air intake hole, if yes exhaust or intake?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

No, 2.5K for CPU cooler is enough to buy a mid-end cooler.

Go with:
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO @2.1K


----------



## anandharaja (Jan 20, 2013)

k thanks can i use fan in airduct? exhaust or intake?


----------



## Myth (Jan 20, 2013)

anandharaja said:


> k thanks can i use fan in airduct? exhaust or intake?




Is this what you have ?
View attachment 8527

Lower side fan for intake and upper duct will work as exhaust in series with cpu fan.


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2013)

anandharaja said:


> k thanks can i use fan in airduct? exhaust or intake?



Cm Hyper 212 Evo will fit into yur cabby but you won't be able to use the air duct with the cpu cooler ie Hyper 212 Evo installed.


----------



## anandharaja (Jan 21, 2013)

Myth said:


> Is this what you have ?
> View attachment 8527
> 
> Lower side fan for intake and upper duct will work as exhaust in series with cpu fan.



YES can i use one exhaust fan there?



topgear said:


> Cm Hyper 212 Evo will fit into yur cabby but you won't be able to use the air duct with the cpu cooler ie Hyper 212 Evo installed.



oh thanks its possible to use extra fan in mycabin? as air intake?


----------



## Myth (Jan 21, 2013)

@OP: What is exactly behind the air duct in the side panel ? Is it just a slot for fan or is there a tubular structure all the way to the stock cpu cooler ?

Topgear is right. The upper slot in the side panel cant be used if you install the Evo. The lower fan slot might just fit.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2013)

anandharaja said:


> YES can i use one exhaust fan there?
> 
> oh thanks its possible to use extra fan in mycabin? as air intake?



apart from the front inatke and side panel ( lower side ) there's no more inatke fans you can fit unless you mod the cabinet somehow.


----------

